# Wilton 99177 Mini Lathe



## Bradford (Jan 29, 2005)

I am new to pen turning and want to get a good mini lathe without spending alot. Does any one have any experience with the Wilton 99177 Mini Lathe? Or does anyone have another recomendation.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Gary (Jan 29, 2005)

Brad, I don't know anything about the Wilton, but you can't go wrong with the Jet Mini...that's what I have.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 29, 2005)

I liked my 1st Jet mini so much, I bought the VS Jet Mini.  []


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2005)

Brad
I know that the price is great  for the Wilton 99177. I saw it at the Woodworkers Show and the quality just does not compare to the Jet. It has a look and dimensions that are similiar but that is where it stops. The casting quality is better on the Jet. There are hand wheels instead of knobs. Matter of fact the belt tensioning lever does not exist on the Wilton you have to loosen three Allen head cap screws to change speeds. The covers over the belt access are plastic instead of metal like the Jet. I would suggest that you go and demo a Jet at one of the wood working store. Then you can see for yourself what a fine quality piece of equipment the Jet midi actually is.
Of course this is just my biased opinion [].


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 29, 2005)

Of course, it has variable speed, so belt changes will be infrequent.

You get what you pay for.  AT $100 including shipping from Amazon it is not a bad deal, if you will be turning pens and other small items.  It is much better than the pen lathe anyway.

I am very happy with my Jet Mini.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jkirkb94_
> <br />My local Woodcraft had a small supply of these for sale.  Looked it over and decided I didn't need it.  I guess it would be a good lathe to use.   I really like my Jet Mini as it is made to higher quality but it is also  more than twice as much.  The Wilton could be a good lathe to try and a good value.  Sell a few pens then buy a Jet Mini if you think you need it and save the Wilton for secondary lathe.  I can't act snobbish since many of my tools come from Harbor Freight![]  If you do decide to get the Wilton,  use it for a while then give us a review!  Kirk[8D]
> As a postscript I think the one that my local Woodcraft sold was a Fox brand but I would swear it looked identical to the Wilton.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 29, 2005)

Right, Kirk... it is sold under different names.  PSI has it as a Turncrafter at about $140.


----------



## timdaleiden (Jan 30, 2005)

I have this lathe. For penturning it is a pretty good lathe. It is not as beefy as a Jet. The variable speed is a very nice feature.


----------



## Bradford (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for you thoughts.  Has any one tried the Grizzly G8690 VS Wood Lathe or the older Sears Mini Lathe?


----------

